# What next



## NURSEVAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi all,I really do not know what road to follow next.We have recently failed or first and only NHS cycle and have been told that we would just be wasting our money going for another IVF cyce as i responded so poorly last time two empty follicles despite taking the max dose of stimms for 12 day period. Is  a egg donor or only other  option or are there other treatments we could try such as iui.I have a high fsh ranging between 11-13 and my DH is fine.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure what dosage of drugs you were on but fsh really not a good measure to work on - mine was as high as 16.5 before and although ivf failed first time, got preg two months after and ivf worked second time, although just miscarried at 3 months.

Donor is an option, but you need to be ready for this.  Try talking to other consultants see if the drug protocol or drugs themselves can be changed.

Plenty of girls on here who can advice better than me.

Hope you get sorted someway, but don't give up.  bron


----------



## NURSEVAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanx Bron,
I was on gonal f 300iu I know some clinics do offer a higher dose but i dont think it makes much difference,have had my amh levels checked so should get results someday soon an take it from therei just cant give up......


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd definitely look into changing protocol. I've always been a poor responder and on the last Gonal F  cycle I did earlier this year we went ahead with just two follies which turned out to be empty at EC. I've just finished stimming with Menopur and at EC yesterday we got 4 eggs from 4 follies - still not a brilliant result but the change in drugs has obviously been beneficial for me. Please don't lose hope,  I really do think you could get a second opinion.
Take care and good luck.


Liz x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Nursevan

I would definitely go and get a second opinion - I cycled with a lady who was told her only option was DE and her little boy is now a month old.

It may be worth popping over to the poor responders thread and asking advice there - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249942.0 - not sure what your FSH, LH, AMH reading are, but I think it would be worth finding out so you can ask about them when you post.

Also, here is a link for the DE board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0 if you want to ask advice there.

Sorry to hear about your poor response  and sending lots of  for the future

Karenanna xxx


----------



## NURSEVAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Awh thanks Karenanna and good luck with ET Liz thinking and for you.


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks! Only 2 out of the 4 were mature but they both fertilised so ET tomorrow. Good luck with getting a more positive response from a different clinic.
Liz x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Please get a 2nd opion I was told 3 months ago that I didnt have no chance and DE was my only option, the hospital said that I would probley
need 10 ivfs before even getting a result. My 1st ivf I only produced one follicle and hospital cancelled my cycle (August) went to get a 
second opion (October) and put on another drug and got 5 eggs 3 fertilsed and two made it to blasts and one of top quaility.

Please dont listen to one peson I am on 2ww and never ever thought I would get this far test wednesday

Good  and try a consultant that has more experiencexxxxxx


----------



## NURSEVAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Mischief,d you know what drug regieme you where on first time. I was on nasal spray 4 week and gonal f  for 2weeks. What where you on this time round and for how long


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pop over to the poor responders thread sweetie, plenty of us have been told the same as you when on a similar protocol, check out my signature. first and second IVF's were on Long protocol (with down regulation) and gonal F Was then told Donor egg only real option. Changed clinics and did short protocol (no down regulation) and got 6 and 5 eggs and even got 2 blasts, didn;t Get BFP with IVF's somehow managed that naturally!!     
It's hard seeing yourself as a poor responder at first but the ladies are a lovely bunch and there is also a very healthy growing Poor responders bumps and babes thread with lot's of successes with people who were told the same as you xxx


----------

